# legacy receiver and dp500



## lptxgolfer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have acquired a dish pro dual dish I want to set up at our place in the country, using a legacy receiver. When I hook up the legacy receiver (Model 1000, I think) I can get satellite 110 ,but not 119. I may have the set up incorrect. I have a sw21 switch that is connected to the 2 connectors on the LNB. I was reading that the Dish Pro doesn't need the external switch - is that correct? If I use one coax from either of the connections on the LNB, should I be able to get both satellites? I have checked the mast and it is level. Signal on 110 is about 95. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Several issues here, but the main one is that legacy receivers will not work with DishPro LNBs unless you have either 1) a DP adapter or 2) a DP Plus switch and another receiver connected.

From your description of trying to get 110 and 119 from a "dual," I suspect you actually have a DP Twin. A Dual is one LNB with two outputs, a Twin is 2 LNBs with an integrated switch. That leads us to ...

You do not need an external switch with a legacy or DP Twin unless you're cascading in another satellite slot (the DP Plus version has an added input to do this), and ...

The SW21 is a legacy switch which cannot be used with a DP LNB. The LNBs and switch(es) must be all legacy or all DP/DPP.

Either get yourself a legacy Twin or separate LNBs and SW21s or, better yet, find yourself a 301, 311, or other DishPro receiver instead.


----------



## lptxgolfer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The reason I'm using the old receiver is because we had it replaced with a HD solo at the house and the Dish tech said it is ours and could be used at the other location since we own it.

Sorry about the terminology -the LNB must be a DP twin. So, without the switch, would I be able to get signals from both satellites?

If I need a newer receiver, can I get one from ebay or Craigslist and use the card from the one I own?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lptxgolfer said:


> If I need a newer receiver, can I get one from ebay or Craigslist and use the card from the one I own?


No. Cards are "married" to the receiver and can't be moved.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

lptxgolfer said:


> So, without the switch, would I be able to get signals from both satellites?


All versions of the Twin have a switch built in. The answer in your case though remains "no" because as I explained legacy receivers can't be used directly with DishPro switches.


----------



## lptxgolfer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It looks like I have 2 choices:
1. get a legacy LNB to use with my old receiver, or 
2. Get a receiver compatible with the Dish Pro twin LNB.

Most likely I will get a legacy LNB to use with the old receiver. 

You guys have been a great help!!


----------

